

Great roundup of the best PS3 games in its swan-song year... - adambunker
http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/games/stories/1331622505248/ps4-ps3-vita-sony-playstation-gaming

======
samworm
This is nowhere close to the PS3's swansong. The PS2 was on sale until Jan of
/This Year/! So the PS3 will be around for a long time yet...

------
thelonelygod
This would have been great for me this morning. My local used game store was
doing a half off all games and I have just bought a ps3.

